# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  εχω βαρεθει να ποναω...........

## evangeliak79

καλημέρα σε ολους ......πριν ένα μηνα διαγνωστηκα με ινομυαλγια από το νευρολογο.Πονοι παντου στα χερια στα ποδια στη μεση στον αυχενα.πονοι που δε μπορεις να ελεξεις. βαρεθηκα να ζω με το φοβο που αλλου θα πονεσω.οι ταχυκαρδίες δινουν και παιρνουν το εντερο τι να πω.θελω να είμαι ευτυχισμενη για τον ανδρα και το παιδι μου ιδιως αλλα κάθε μερα με το που ξυπνησω ψάχνομαι να δω που ποναω.ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ η κλεισουρα στο σπιτι με εχει διαλυσει Ξερω ότι πρεπει να κανω κατι γι αυτό αλλιως θα τρελαθώ.απο τη κυριακη με πονανε οι πατουσες από κατω, τα νευρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! να τα δημιουργω όλα εγω? υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα προκαλω όλα εγω στον ευατο μου?????????

----------


## madiwasp

Καλημερα Ευαγγελια...ινομυαλγια εχει και η θεια μου και η μητερα μου..ειναι μια αβλαβης κατασταση με μονο δυσαρεστο συμπτωμα τον πονο..το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να ακολουθησεις τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που σου προτεινει ο γιατρος σου και θα πας μια χαρα..θα μαθεις να ζεις μ' αυτο..να σε χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι δεν προκειται απο αυτο να παθεις ποτε κατι...φτιαξε την ψυχολογια σου..αθλησου οσο μπορεις και οσο σου το επιτρεπει ο γιατρος σου, ξεκουρασου οταν το εχεις αναγκη και θα εισαι μια χαρα...εμενα η θεια μου το εχει πολλα χρονια..την ειχε παρει απο κατω αλλα τωρα την ειδε αλλιως και το παλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## evangeliak79

ευχαριστω το παλευω ευχομαι σε ολο το κοσμο να βγει απο το φαυλο κυκλο που εχει μπει...ευχομαι ολοι να ξεπερασουν τα προβληματα τους!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

ο πονοσ γενικα ειναι μια δυσαρεστη κατασταση αλλα μετα χρονια αμα δε δινεισ σημασια
συνιθιζεται και με την αγωγη γινεται να ζησεισ αλλα για να ζησεισ καλα
πρεπει να προσπαθεισ και να μαθεισ να ζεισ με αυτο και να παλευεισ
σε λιγα χρονια θα πετασ αμα η προσπαθεια σου ειναι καλη απλα να ξερεισ οτι ολο αυτο σου χαλαει τη διαθεση
και απλα δε θα σαι και πολυ κοινωνικη αλλα εγω προτεινω να μην το βαλεισ κατω θα δεισ κι εσυ οτι βελτιωνεται

----------


## Thomdimi

καλημερα ευαγγελια θα ηθελα να σου εκφρασω και εγω την αποψη μου , δεν ειμαι ουτε ειδικος ουτε τιποτα , θα ηθελα απλα να σου πω οτι οσο καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι τα προβληματα σου και τους φοβους σου τους τρεφεις , δεν ειμαι εδω για σε βοηθησω η να σου δωσω μια στιγμη παρηγοριας . Μπορω ομως να σου εγγυηθω οτι μπορεις να παψεις να ανησυχεις αν κανεις 1 απλο πραγματακι . Μπορεις να παρεις ενα χαρτι και ενα στυλο και να κανεις 3 ερωτησεις . γιατι ανησυχω ; μπλα μπλα μπλα.......
2) τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο ; μπλα μπλα μπλα
3) ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση ; 
Με αυτη την απλη μεθοδο οχι μονο θα ανακουφιστεις αλλα και θα μεινεις εκπληκτη μολις συνειδητοποιησεις γιατι δεν το εκανες πιο πριν . Ενα απο τα πιο απα πραγματα μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν να δεις αλλιως την κατασταση σου . Επιπλεον προσπαθησε συνεχως να απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου και το μυαλο σου με κατι ετσι ωστε να μην σου μενει χρονος για να σκεφτεσαι τα προβληματα σου κτλ.

----------


## elis

εγω υποστηριζω το αλλο συστημα αγωγη και γυμναστικη λιγο λιγο στην αρχη και σε λιγο καιρο θα μπορεισ να τα κανεισ ολα ανετα χωρισ
να χαλισεσαι στη διαθεση θα σε βοηθησει κι η αγωγη σε αυτο αλλα εγω δεν υποστηριζω καθολου το συστημα εχω αυτο παιρνω αγωγη
δεν κανω τιποτα οχι μπορεισ να κανεισ τα παντα οπωσ θεσ αρκει να το θεσ και να το πιστεψεισ

----------


## elis

εγω οταν πρωτοπηγα στο γυμναστηριο σηκωνα τα βαρακια τα τρικιλα και ειμαι αντρασ ετσι
λιγο λιγο με τον καιρο και την προπονηση χωρισ συμπληρωματα εφτασα να βγαζω κανονικη προπονηση
χαλαρη ενοειτε οχι σκληρη και τωρα πλεον δουλευω και λιγο γινεται δηλαδη αλλα θελει ψυχικη δυναμη
την οποια την αποκτασ στην πορεια αμα το διαχειριστεισ καλα

----------


## evangeliak79

Σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.Γυμναστικη εχω ξεκινησει πιλατες για την ακριβεια εδω και δυο μηνες απλα καποιες φορες οι πονοι ειναι πιο εντονοι αλλα το αντιμετωπιζω.αγωγη δε μου εδωσαν ακομη θελουν να επαναλαβω κατι εξετασεις για ρευματικα τον γεναρη ετσι ωστε να τα αποκλεισουν 100%.ο νευρολογος μου πε για την ινομυαλγια με παρακολουθει απο το 2011.το παραπανω με το χαρτακι πιστευω οτι θα το κανω φαινεται οτι θα με βοηθησει.ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## viviann

Σε καταλαβαινω σπολυτα κοπελα μου! Εγω αυτο τον καιρο εχω πονο στην πλατη κ το στηθος που μαλλον αντανακλαται απο το ευερεθιστο εντερο που απεκτησα! Κουραγιο κ ευχομσι να βγει νικητρια και οι πονοι σου να εξαφανιστουν!!!

----------


## evangeliak79

και γω το ευχομαι για ολους οσους υποφερουν!!!!!!Απλα καποιες στιγμες οι πονοι σου αλλαζουν τη ζωη δεν εχεις ορεξη για τιποτα ειμαι μεσα στα νευρα.μου λεει το παιδακι μου μαμα ελα να παιξουμε τι να του πω?αγαπη μου η μαμα ποναει για αλλη μια φορα?καθομαι μαζι του και παιζω κι ας ποναω. θελω να κανω ενα δευτερο παιδακι και το σκεφτομαι φοβαμαι....θα αντεξω?θελω να κανω τοσα πραγματα κι εχω σκυωει το κεφαλι εγω δεν ημουν ετσι και στενοχωριεμαι που εχω μετραπει σε εναν ανθρωπο νευρικο που δεν εχει υπομονη .ευχομαι η μαλλον απο μονη μου πρεπει να κανω κατι να αλλαξω ασχετα με τους πονους πρεπει να συνηθισω πλεον.Οσο για το εντερο απο τα 19 ετρεχα στους γιατρους με απιστευτους πονους δεξια νομιζα οτι ηταν σκοληκοειδιτης ωσπου εκανα κολονοσκοπηση κ βγηκε καθαρη και μου ειπε ΑΓΧΟΣ!!!!!!! αυτο το αγχος μας εχει ρημαξει πλεον ολος ο κοσμος αγχος ολοι υποφερουν ευχομαι να βρουμε μια λυση στα προβληματα μας ολοι και να τα αντιμετωπισουμε γιατι τα χρονια περνανε και χανουμε πολλα.......

----------

